# Horny Hamster?



## Rachael Babb (Jul 12, 2009)

For the past couple of evenings I have gone to put my hamster back in his cage after he has had a run around in his ball, and the ball has lots of white liquid over the inside and it absolutely stinks when you take off the lid. At first I thought it was urine but my hubby thinks it is sperm. Could this be the case? Is it normal?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

It's urine - hamster wee is naturally cloudy white and contains a lot of calcium deposit. Same reason why, after time, the corner of the cage or tank your hamster uses as his loo corner, ends up coated in white scale which is the devil to remove!


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

Yep it'll be urine.
Sometimes concentrated for that extra scent marking smell power...


----------

